# WiFi extender not being picked up



## Welsher (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently bought a WN3500RP WiFi extender, this is the first time I have used one, I've plugged it in and followed the installation instructions in the manual (How to setup your NETGEAR WN3500RP Universal WiFi Range Extender?), but my router will not pick it up (D Link DSL 2640r); i've currently got it in the same room as me and it still wont pick it up. 

I had to download the Netgear Genie utility as the site the manual directs you to in order to configure the extender has now disappeared, that utility also cannot identify any wireless networks. The thing is, my laptops and other wireless devices in my home can connect. Any idea what this could be? 

Sorry if this seems a little vague, I don't really know much about this. Is it possible that the two aren't compatible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the best thing would be to load xirrus or inSSIDer and see if the extender is seen
NETGEAR_EXT

and post a screen shot 

whats the name of the main router wireless ?


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
Orange Help and Support


----------



## Welsher (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello there, apologies for the ridiculously late reply, It says that I need to have Microsoft Framework 2.0, but I have the latest version installed. 

I need the router mainly for an ipad, it can pick up the signal fine but just wont connect. To my understanding, it's supposed to open up a page in the web browser so you can configure it but it just doesnt happen.


----------



## Welsher (Aug 19, 2011)

Pretty sure it's because the router I have isnt supported actually


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Pretty sure it's because the router I have isnt supported actually


 thats possibly the case


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Remove the wireless security*
Is your wireless security enabled?
if so - log into the router and remove the wireless security - now see if it will connect.
if it does - log back into the router and try with the wireless security enabled again 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

